# Upland Hunting Vehicle



## jeffya (Dec 22, 2010)

I would LOVE a '97 Toyota J80 Land Crusher ....
...but a 4 Runner will probably be my next project.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Bought a Honda Pilot this year for my new grouse vehicle. 4wd with a pushbutton locker. Seating for 8 (theoretically). I've gotten 23.5 mpg on two trips up north fully loaded. Much nicer than 15 mpg in my F-150.


----------



## frankster (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the reply, got allot of variety on this topic. Many more guys hunting with something other than your typical truck or SUV than I thought. Its hard to beat a Suburban for all around versatility, room, dependability and ruggedness. However, the fuel economy is terrible, I want to go look at a used Toyota Highlander, Honda Ridgeline and then compare them to some of the new trucks. A guy at work just got a Dodge Ram for about $300 a month (a short lease with not many miles/yr) and he claims it gets 20mpg on the HW....The new trucks are getting better FE than ever before but the monthly payments will kill ya. I guess there are no easy options on this topic..

Anybody on here ever hunt with a Highlander or a Ridgeline?

Thanks
Frankster


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a '12 Z71 GMC Sierra 1500 with a ARE topper that has outdoorsman windows on both sides. 

I always liked the thought of a SUV or Subaru type vehicle for climate control reasons but I worry about a dog meeting the wrong end of a skunk in the field or the smell of wet, swampy dog odor getting into the upholstery/headliner and not being able to get it out. I also worry about ventilation in the early season while out in the field with another dog. What do you guys do to combat this?


----------

